# A couple from New Year's Eve Storm 8"



## cvalcik (Dec 19, 2007)

From Clifton Park, NY


----------



## grandview (Oct 9, 2005)

Looks like the same 2-4 inch snow we were suppose to get and and ended up with a foot on New Years Eve.


----------



## cvalcik (Dec 19, 2007)

yea, thought it would be a quick easy day. Instead it was 12 hours of plowing and too tired to party in the new year.


----------



## snow tender (Nov 30, 2008)

Same here 3 to 6 was more like 8 to 10


----------



## JTBitter (Oct 7, 2003)

Where in CP are these taken? I live there as well...off Waite Rd, near the tracks.


----------



## fordpsd (Aug 23, 2008)

Got some nice pics there, i was also out for 12 hours that day


----------



## LawnProLandscapes (Nov 15, 2007)

nice pics, and that was a fun storm  cvalcik go to the groups page and join the new york group.


----------



## rawdog (Feb 20, 2007)

JTBitter;704613 said:


> Where in CP are these taken? I live there as well...off Waite Rd, near the tracks.


looks like down towards scotia on freemans bridge road by all-seasons? atleast thats what the stwearts looks like.


----------



## Supper Grassy (May 31, 2007)

Awsome pics 
Nice pic of the salt truck


----------

